# The Crystal Ball says Lance is not racing le TDF



## all doped up (Nov 14, 2004)

Will an old doping positive come out on the most valiant of our anti-doping super heroes?

Stay tuned on May 28th or therabouts. Last Monday was black Monday for the cycling world, it is about to become darker. 

I bet he suddenly becomes ill before this years tour and retires early. 

Whatcha think Mr. Bookmaker?


----------



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

*Get him now.*



all doped up said:


> Will an old doping positive come out on the most valiant of our anti-doping super heroes?
> 
> Stay tuned on May 28th or therabouts. Last Monday was black Monday for the cycling world, it is about to become darker.
> 
> ...


It would make sense to hit him with a true positive before he does retires, then wait until afterwards. If what you say is true, it makes it better to save face and retire.. But I am still a firm believer that he is not doping this year and this is why his results lack luster. I think we are seeing the true LA this year with all his hard work and true natural abilities( Im not being sarcasitic) If I was Lance, I would see that my last shot at the Tour would be done without doping to see if I could win the race on my training and abilities and race smarts alone. Why not?


----------



## SickBoy (Oct 29, 2004)

all doped up said:


> Will an old doping positive come out on the most valiant of our anti-doping super heroes?
> 
> Stay tuned on May 28th or therabouts. Last Monday was black Monday for the cycling world, it is about to become darker.
> 
> ...


Hey all doped up,

Let's hear/see some evidence to back this claim. I would be careful about this if I were you, LA obviously has a deep legal team at his beck and call...


----------



## all doped up (Nov 14, 2004)

*Be patient and you will see*



SickBoy said:


> Hey all doped up,
> 
> Let's hear/see some evidence to back this claim. I would be careful about this if I were you, LA obviously has a deep legal team at his beck and call...


I am not making any claims and I have not said anything that has blasphered a Cycling Hero. I am asking the question????, what if ?????? and to stay tuned, things are about to get interesting as we watch this crazy melodrama unfold.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*which is why*



cannondale_boy said:


> It would make sense to hit him with a true positive before he does retires, then wait until afterwards. If what you say is true, it makes it better to save face and retire
> 
> 
> if he was doping he'd already be enjoying retirement.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

all doped up said:


> I am not making any claims and I have not said anything that has blasphered a Cycling Hero. I am asking the question????, what if ?????? and to stay tuned, things are about to get interesting as we watch this crazy melodrama unfold.



So why is it that velonews and cyclingnews are posting this story about Dr. Exum and his battle with the USOC? Are they suggesting that some cyclists are on that missing document? Who were the american cyclist in the 96 and 00 olympics?


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

1996: Atlanta
Andreu, Frankie: Individual Road Race, fourth @ 4:55:10
Armstrong, Lance: Individual Time Trial, sixth @ 1:06:28; Individual Road Race, 12th @ 4:55:25
Bostick, Kent: Individual Pursuit, ninth @ 4:33.008
Brenneman, Linda: Individual Time Trial, 11th @ 38:52; Individual Road Race, 36th @ 2:41:21
Clay, Bill: Match Sprint, eliminated/second round
Copeland, Dirk: Team Pursuit, sixth @ 4:12.510
DeMattei, Susan: Cross-Country, third @ 1:52:36
Dunlap, Alison: Individual Road Race, 37th @ 2:41:50
Friedick, Mariano: Team Pursuit, sixth @ 4:12.510
Furtado, Juliana: Cross-Country, 10th @ 1:58:32
Golay, Jeanne: Individual Time Trial, 16th @ 39:36; Points Race, 17th; Individual Road Race, 29th @ 2:37:06
Hartwell, Erin: Kilometer Time Trial, second @ 1:02.940
Hegg, Steve: Individual Time Trial, 16th @ 1:08:29; Individual Road Race, 93rd @ 4:56:51
Hincapie, George: Individual Road Race, 76th @ 4:56:49
Juarez, David 'Tinker': Cross-Country, 19th @ 2:35:15
Laurent, Adam: Team Pursuit, sixth @ 4:12.510
McCarthy, Mike: Team Pursuit, sixth @ 4:12.510
McDonough, Brian: Points Race, 19th
Myrah, Don: Cross-Country, 20th @ 2:35:50
Nothstein, Marty: Match Sprint, second
Paraskevin-Young, Connie: Match Sprint, eliminated/repechage
Randolph, Greg: Individual Road Race, 74th @ 4:56:49
Twigg, Rebecca: Individual Pursuit, fifth @ 3:41.611
Staff: Andrzej Bek, track coach; Chris Carmichael, team leader; Craig Griffin, track coach; Roy Knickman, men's road coach; Doug Martin, mountain bike manager; Henny Top, women's road coach


----------



## mgp (Feb 3, 2004)

Interesting. So does your source say that Lance's name is on the positive list from 1996? And for what?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*wow and you can see*

that dope really helped them out. the big turn outs with Exum are going to be in track and field, with medal winners. there is no reason to 'protect' non placing atheletes, these are actually the ones in this era who got busted and made an example of. I'll make a call
Carl Lewis, Flo Jo come to mind. as for cyclists I bet it's the trackies if any (as some medaled) but I doubt, considering none medaled, any of the roadies will even be mentioned.


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> I'll make a call Carl Lewis, Flo Jo come to mind. as for cyclists I bet it's the trackies if any (as some medaled) but I doubt, considering none medaled, any of the roadies will even be mentioned.


Although I have a hard time believing the names of individual athletes will come out because I think the threat of releasing names is a negotiation tactic on Exum's part, I would not be so quick as to think it would only be the "power" athletes. Exum has said that he saw positive tests for anabolic steroids for badminton players as well as "athletes" in shooting events. He says that only one in seven positive tests ever resulted in a sanction.

At the time, Chris Carmichael's was giving riders on the national team "vitamin" injections that were really cortisone and who knows what else. The cycling coach, Rene Wenzel, was fired for doping. How many of participants in Wenzel's doping program were ever sanctioned?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*you could be right there*

but the big scandal is the quelshing of info on Marqee talent. that certain 'heroes' or media darlings were allowed to skate. I don't think cyclists were big on the roids yet, except for the trackies. I've heard those rumors about Carmichael but can't verify them.


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> but the big scandal is the quelshing of info on Marqee talent. that certain 'heroes' or media darlings were allowed to skate.


That's why I think it's just a negotiating tactic. As long as it's just an upset former employee in a dispute with USOC no one really cares that much; the powers that be at USOC can hunker down and expect things to blow over. Once household names are released there will be a media firestorm and people will lose jobs. That's what Exum's lawyers are pushing for. I think Dr. Exum will walk away with a fat check and zipped lips.


----------



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

*Eager*

I'm really eager to see if this prediction comes true...
This have been relatively quite on the LA front.


----------



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

*Still Waiting.......*

I hope you have the receipt for your crystal ball still.....


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*are you a dope or on dope?*



cannondale_boy said:


> It would make sense to hit him with a true positive before he does retires, then wait until afterwards. If what you say is true, it makes it better to save face and retire.. But I am still a firm believer that he is not doping this year and this is why his results lack luster. I think we are seeing the true LA this year with all his hard work and true natural abilities( Im not being sarcasitic) If I was Lance, I would see that my last shot at the Tour would be done without doping to see if I could win the race on my training and abilities and race smarts alone. Why not?




People write so many idiotic things on this site. Its good read a true insight by someone who really has a clue for once. Keep up the good work. 

That whole thing about the great grand tour winners declining after they reached 33 to 34 years of age is such a load of bull. Jacques, Eddy, Bernard, Miguel... what a bunch whiny losers!

By the way... what kind of dope are you on and where can I get some?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

rocco said:


> People write so many idiotic things on this site. Its good read a true insight by someone who really has a clue for once. Keep up the good work.


Rocco, the forum is doing what it was intended to do, keep doping discussions out of the pro forum so that people can talk about the sport and not its closet. Almost everything here will be accusation and speculation, even with regard to ongoing investigations. Slamming a host of members for their posts is your business but don't let the decision not to post elude you. Now, if we could just get a Lance forum...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*I guess I'll shut up then*



Fogdweller said:


> Rocco, the forum is doing what it was intended to do, keep doping discussions out of the pro forum so that people can talk about the sport and not its closet. Almost everything here will be accusation and speculation, even with regard to ongoing investigations. Slamming a host of members for their posts is your business but don't let the decision not to post elude you. Now, if we could just get a Lance forum...



Mostly what you're saying is true.

It's also true some people make unfounded, libelous and just plain stupid comments.

Of course this is true everywhere.

You're mistaken to beleive that I'm a big Lance fan if that was what you were implying.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

rocco said:


> You're mistaken to beleive that I'm a big Lance fan if that was what you were implying.


Not my intention at all. I stopped going to the Pro forum for a while for two main reasons and this forum solved one of them. The other reason, as you've figured out by now, is the constant commentary on pro cycling, both present and historical, in relation to Armstrong. Start a Merckx thread, someone says Lance is better. Discuss last year's Vuelta, someone posts the course would have suited Armstrong. Pay tribute to Pantani and someone talks about the gifted stage. Bring up bowel movements, nothing can compare to Lance's...

Post what you want but launching repeated insults at other members is hardly a way to be taken seriously.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Fogdweller said:


> Not my intention at all. I stopped going to the Pro forum for a while for two main reasons and this forum solved one of them. The other reason, as you've figured out by now, is the constant commentary on pro cycling, both present and historical, in relation to Armstrong. Start a Merckx thread, someone says Lance is better. Discuss last year's Vuelta, someone posts the course would have suited Armstrong. Pay tribute to Pantani and someone talks about the gifted stage. Bring up bowel movements, nothing can compare to Lance's...
> 
> Post what you want but launching repeated insults at other members is hardly a way to be taken seriously.



That's funny. I think what your saying is true.

I keep asking myself if I might have better things to do with my time... like go ride.

On the other hand some people write things that show such a lack of common sense or knowledge about cycling. It's like a car wreck and I can't help but look.

For instance when someone says Armstrong is better than Merckx was. Please!

True it's hard to compare because the sport has changed but on the other hand I think anyone who believes Armstrong is better than Merrckx was is wrong.

I feel compelled to sound off when my bull manure detector goes off.

Maybe I need to turn away.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

rocco said:


> I feel compelled to sound off when my bull manure detector goes off.


I know the feeling. Thanks for the post. Sorry about the slapping...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Fogdweller said:


> I know the feeling. Thanks for the post. Sorry about the slapping...



Hey, if I can dish it I should take it.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

all doped up said:


> Will an old doping positive come out on the most valiant of our anti-doping super heroes?
> 
> Stay tuned on May 28th or therabouts. Last Monday was black Monday for the cycling world, it is about to become darker.
> 
> ...



Ummmmm, I think your crystal ball lost its mojo when the comet Hale-Bop passed by
and the Heaven Gate group went belly-up.....let us see...hmmm 6/2, not quite a week and you did say therabouts. I will be patient. Anyone have any good crow recipes to share...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

all doped up said:


> Will an old doping positive come out on the most valiant of our anti-doping super heroes?
> 
> Stay tuned on May 28th or therabouts. Last Monday was black Monday for the cycling world, it is about to become darker.
> 
> ...


Will All Doped Up prove to be a libelous troll? I'd say the odds are pretty good on that.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

svend said:


> Ummmmm, I think your crystal ball lost its mojo when the comet Hale-Bop passed by
> and the Heaven Gate group went belly-up.....let us see...hmmm 6/2, not quite a week and you did say therabouts. I will be patient. Anyone have any good crow recipes to share...



6/3, what exactly is the time frame for "therabouts"

tick,tick,tick


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

Word to your mother.....


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

svend said:


> 6/3, what exactly is the time frame for "therabouts"
> 
> tick,tick,tick


wait wait wait..... that's 7/28!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

svend said:


> 6/3, what exactly is the time frame for "therabouts"
> 
> tick,tick,tick


wait wait wait..... that's 6/28! That's right That's the ticket.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*gingerbread*



rocco said:


> Hey, if I can dish it I should take it.


Here lies little Effies head whose brains are made of gingerbread.

There was cycling before Lance and shocker there will be afterwards. It is regretable that no matter how you slice it, another person will have the inside scoop and how it must be about Lance.

On the other hand, you get follks who dont get the fact that like it or not, he is atrracting more to the sport. When he retires, hey who knows and best of all the sport will still be there. Any positive words mean that I must be (here comes a direct quote) "jingoistic". Thats right, a positive feeling for Lance means that I despise brown people all over our planet. I post 1 thread about a woman who changes her plug while riding and not stopping. What happens? I say its dexterity and dedication, the ether necromancer moral tribe tell me its bad joo joo though we have a eye hump forum (Podium Girl) for the men to exercise their O face option during half time. Personally, I dont care and some of the pics are great eye candy, but seems to be a definite direction here if you will. 

Personally, I have been called a Lance lover, basher and lest I forget, I seem to have an undying hatred of Jan Ullrich whose cycling skills I have never questioned.

BETTER YET, dont even try to discuss how taking drugs wont do much unless you had talent to start, you get folks out there just Jonesing to let you know how little they get about anything at all much less cycling. 

I guess the bonus is that yes, you are being told to shut up, but in a nice way. Of course, I would rather get a pay check for that like I do now. So, any more moral lamentations and I guess its rectal cranial inversion spa time for me huh? Better yet, I begin to feel my mouth water staring at that bucket of monkey spunk some folks seem to try and sell as "cycling knowledge" all the time........


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

ttug said:


> Better yet, I begin to feel my mouth water staring at that bucket of monkey spunk some folks seem to try and sell as "cycling knowledge" all the time........


Wow tug, great post. I have so much more respect for you now, with the monkey spunk reference and all. Serious, really, not my usual sarcastic self...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Room for rent Wanted*

preferably cave or bunker. needed 7/1 to 8/? for ex pro bike racer with all the skinny . crawl space is all I need to curl up fetal style and suck thumb while crow slowly digests.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

Fogdweller said:


> Wow tug, great post. I have so much more respect for you now, with the monkey spunk reference and all. Serious, really, not my usual sarcastic self...


Yeah, props on the monkey spunk. I haven't heard that one dropped in a LONG time....very funny. 

Can I give props to myself? I mean when was the last time some one dropped a Heavens Gate reference......tough crowd

tck.tock.tick.tock


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

svend said:


> I mean when was the last time some one dropped a Heavens Gate reference......tough crowd


Sorry Svend, I must have been blinded by monkey spunk. Clever bit of comet humor that, clever indeed...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

svend said:


> Yeah, props on the monkey spunk. I haven't heard that one dropped in a LONG time....very funny.
> 
> Can I give props to myself? I mean when was the last time some one dropped a Heavens Gate reference......tough crowd
> 
> tck.tock.tick.tock


Only if you're wearing your Nike shoes.


----------



## JBergland (Feb 13, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Will All Doped Up prove to be a libelous troll? I'd say the odds are pretty good on that.


Ya, but he/she DID get our 'attention' didn't they!!

JB


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*hands*

Run Jan Run!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*Fire! Fire!*



JBergland said:


> Ya, but he/she DID get our 'attention' didn't they!!
> 
> JB


The big bad wolf is coming!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and since he got our attention*

he therefore gets our ridicule. sorry thems the rules.


----------



## all doped up (Nov 14, 2004)

*when you live......*



atpjunkie said:


> he therefore gets our ridicule. sorry thems the rules.



in glass house you shouldn't throw stones. 

Some things you can't learn even with a GED.


----------



## purplepaul (Nov 21, 2002)

What else didn't your GED teach you?




all doped up said:


> in glass house you shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> Some things you can't learn even with a GED.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*that's what I'm trying to figure out*



purplepaul said:


> What else didn't your GED teach you?


since twas himself who lobbed the grenade. clearly he skipped the pot/kettle day as well.

now as far as any insinuation of my glass house, please oh doped up expose me. 
here I'll help ya, here's an inkling into my dope usage. Now unless dropping acid while flyfishing is considered performance enhancing and since I'm not a UCI professional
I don't think anyone will be writing a BS laden expose on me.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=33014


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*cool idea......*



atpjunkie said:


> since twas himself who lobbed the grenade. clearly he skipped the pot/kettle day as well.
> 
> now as far as any insinuation of my glass house, please oh doped up expose me.
> here I'll help ya, here's an inkling into my dope usage. Now unless dropping acid while flyfishing is considered performance enhancing and since I'm not a UCI professional
> ...


no brown acid please.......


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*all duh duh doe dope doped*

What the h#ll is L-dopa blathering about?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*very cool*

used to spend long summer days (12-14 hrs) on the river, me, some water, cliff bar or 2, some fruit and the fish. There's a section on the McCloud owned by the nature conservancy (limit of 12 fisherman a day, 6 reserved 6 walk in) that I frequented regularly when off tour. I knew all the guys who worked there and they were waware of how wired I had the river. At the end of the day you have to fill out a form with fish count, size, species, etc.... I'd come trudging in long after sunset, the elite guests would be sitting around the fire with the staff (who worked as biologists/ guides) talking about the handful of fish they caught and one of the staff would see me signing out. Guide: "How'd ya do?"
me: "not too bad" , elite guest "My wife caught 4 and I caught 3, how many did you get?"
me: "well I usually don't talk numbers" Guide"nah go ahead" me "well about 50 with 10 or so over 20 inches" collective silence. "guide "see ya tomorrow" me "yup"


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

all doped up said:


> in glass house you shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> Some things you can't learn even with a GED.


BaaaaHaaaaaa.....now that there is a fine example of someone who has no concept of irony! 

Oh, and what is the time frame for "therabouts" again.....??

Too much monkey spunk on the ol' noggin may have mucked it up abit.

[N.B. will drop MS from here on out, love that reference, thanks to ttug for the reminder]

{N.B.= nota bene, not sure if they covered that on the GED]


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Hmmm...Maybe All Doped Up is Tyler's mysterious*



all doped up said:


> Will an old doping positive come out on the most valiant of our anti-doping super heroes?
> 
> Stay tuned on May 28th or therabouts. Last Monday was black Monday for the cycling world, it is about to become darker.
> 
> ...


blackmailer. Remember when the blackmailer announced to Tyler that he would fail his blood test or something? Is this the same guy?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well it's pushing a month....*

better save some room under the bridge, more trolls are surely to join


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> better save some room under the bridge, more trolls are surely to join


Anyone know when the next comet fly-by will occur? The aliens following will be sure to reactivate his crystal ball, but only if he's wearing Nikes! 

I think 6/14 is exceeding the limits of therabouts unless he was referring to it in geological terms in which case game is still on.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*geological time*

yes in terms of plate tectonics he's still in the ballpark.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*okay so he's a month overdue*

and dammit that cheating SOB Armstrong is on the start list. oh well I hope he kept the receipt on that crystal ball. I need an address so I can send him some new Tin Foil. If ya ever show your face on this board we're gonna start right back up and until you eat your words with all us watching you have no rights.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

all doped up said:


> Will an old doping positive come out on the most valiant of our anti-doping super heroes?
> 
> Stay tuned on May 28th or therabouts. Last Monday was black Monday for the cycling world, it is about to become darker.
> 
> ...



TROLL!


----------



## mb168 (Jan 3, 2005)

Maybe his day is right but its May 2006, then his ball is right, LA will NOT right Le Tour.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> and dammit that cheating SOB Armstrong is on the start list. oh well I hope he kept the receipt on that crystal ball. I need an address so I can send him some new Tin Foil. If ya ever show your face on this board we're gonna start right back up and until you eat your words with all us watching you have no rights.


He's probably moved on to another board, a Barry Bonds board for example. That's the advantage we have in possessing a geniune interest in the sport of cycling. Longevity. We can find stimulating discussions even when doping isn't in the headlines.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well I assume if he pokes his head in here*

he's gonna lose it. typical troll, back under the bridge


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

It's July 1st. 

Will the french sporting ministry dope up his blood and fail his test?




all doped up said:


> Will an old doping positive come out on the most valiant of our anti-doping super heroes?
> 
> Stay tuned on May 28th or therabouts. Last Monday was black Monday for the cycling world, it is about to become darker.
> 
> ...


----------



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

bas said:


> It's July 1st.
> 
> Will the french sporting ministry dope up his blood and fail his test?


Well, you heard about that "random" drug test he took the night before didn't you? Yeah, a random test administered to one guy....  . It wasn't even done by UCI. It was some weird French Ministry of Sport and Youth..whatever the F that is. What's really to prevent some corrupt official or lab tech from doctoring a sample? It'd be real easy IMO.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

patchito said:


> Yeah, a random test administered to one guy....  . It wasn't even done by UCI. It was some weird French Ministry of Sport and Youth..whatever the F that is.


 AKA "*all doped up".

*


----------

